# V.O.R. Euregio-MTB-Cup 2005



## XCRacer (27. Dezember 2004)

Hier die vorläufigen Termine des Euregio-MTB-Cup 2005
   Näheres später auf www.vor-cycling.be oder auf XCRacer.de
*
   01.05.05- MTB-Rennen Eupen*, 1.Lf zum MTB-Euregio-Cup / Kids-Promo-Trophy,                          www.rskeupen.be*
  12.06.05*- *MTB-Rennen Einruhr*, Simmerath-Einruhr, 2.                         Lf zum MTB-Euregio-Cup/Kids-Promo-Trophy, www.sv-ee.de
*03.07.05                          *- *MTB-Rennen St.Vith*, 3.                         Lf zum MTB-Euregio-Cup/Kids-Promo-Trophy, www.rsv.be
*??.??.05-                          MTB-Rennen Malmedy*, 4.                         Lf zum MTB-Euregio-Cup/Kids-Promo-Trophy, http://users.skynet.be/mmt
*13.08.05-                          MTB-Rennen Lontzen-Herbesthal*, 5.Lf Kids-Promo-Trophy,                          http://www.helowa.be
*20/21.08.04-                          MTB-Rennen Bütgenbach*, 5.                         Lf  MTB-Euregio-Cup/6.Lf Kids-Promo-Trophy, www.eifel-bikers.be
*??.??.05-                          MTB-Rennen Kelmis*, Finale MTB-Euregio-Cup / Kids-Promo-Trophy


----------



## rpo35 (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi René,

nett von Dir... ...muß meine Seite(n) auch in den nächsten Tagen auf's neue Jahr vorbereiten... ...wenn ich ein paar Termine gesammelt habe melde ich mich.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. März 2005)

Aktuelle Änderungen des VOR-Cups !!!*

Kids-Cup Einruhr ist SAMSTAG! -                          Malmedy kein VOR-Rennen!  *
Quelle: www.rsv.be (Veranstaltungskalender)*

01.05.05- MTB-Rennen Eupen*, Lf zum MTB-Euregio-Cup / Kids-Promo-Trophy,                          www.rskeupen.be*
22.05.05-                          MTB-Rennen Kelmis*, Lf. MTB-Euregio-Cup / Kids-Promo-Trophy
*11.06.05*- *MTB-Rennen Einruhr*, Simmerath-Einruhr, Lf Kids-Promo-Trophy, www.sv-ee.de
*12.06.05*- *MTB-Rennen Einruhr*, Simmerath-Einruhr, Lf zum MTB-Euregio-Cup, www.sv-ee.de
*03.07.05                          *- *MTB-Rennen St.Vith*, Lf zum MTB-Euregio-Cup/Kids-Promo-Trophy, www.rsv.be
*19.06.05-                          MTB-Rennen Malmedy*,  http://users.skynet.be/mmt
*13.08.05-                          MTB-Rennen Lontzen-Herbesthal*, Lf Kids-Promo-Trophy,                          http://www.helowa.be
*20/21.08.04-                          MTB-Rennen Bütgenbach*, Lf  MTB-Euregio-Cup/Lf Kids-Promo-Trophy, www.eifel-bikers.be


----------



## East-B-iker (11. März 2005)

Hi Leute,

wer aus dem Forum ist denn dieses Jahr wieder dabei?
Und was rechnet ihr euch aus?

Ich persönlich bin letztes Jahr Einruhr und Kelmis gefahren, bin aber ziemlich hinten gelandet weil ich erst 2004 mit dem biken angefangen habe und meine Kondition noch ziemlich bescheiden war.

Hab jetzt erstmals über den Winter regelmässig trainiert (sofern dass bei dem Wetter möglich war) und rechne mir für 2005 Plazierungen im hinteren Mittelfeld aus. Ist jedoch schwer zu sagen, weil ich nicht genau einschätzen kann um wieviel ich mich verbessert habe   

gruss,
East-B-iker


----------



## IGGY (11. März 2005)

Ich fahre dieses Jahr mal mit. Als Ziel habe ich mir vorgenommen nicht hinter Knax anzukommen   
Ich will einfach mal dabeisein sofern es mit den Schichten hinhaut.


----------



## Knax (11. März 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre dieses Jahr mal mit. Als Ziel habe ich mir vorgenommen nicht hinter Knax anzukommen
> Ich will einfach mal dabeisein sofern es mit den Schichten hinhaut.


...h3h3. ob du das wohl schaffst, man weiß es nicht   
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> *19.06.05-                          MTB-Rennen Malmedy*,  http://users.skynet.be/mmt


@XC: Ich habe hier einen Flyer und kann unter Malmedy keinen Hinweis auf VOR bzw. Euregio Cup finden !? Ist aus meiner Sicht nur EBBT.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (12. März 2005)

Genau deswegen habe ich in ROT geschrieben, das Malmedy in diesem Jahr KEIN VOR-Rennen ist 

Ich werde mal sehen, wie meine Form ist, wenn ich Ende April aus Portugal zurück komme. Den ersten Lauf in Eupen fahre ich. Dann mal sehen, ob ich die Resultate der letzten zwei Jahre wiederholen kann. Malmedy fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Dann aber in der UCI-Masters-Klasse. Die Strecke ist so geil, die will ich mehr als zwei Runden fahren!


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau deswegen habe ich in ROT geschrieben, das Malmedy in diesem Jahr KEIN VOR-Rennen ist ...


Axso...ich hatte mich nur auf die Liste gestürzt...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Ca. 15cm Neuschnee in Roetgen...


----------



## talybont (12. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Ca. 15cm Neuschnee in Roetgen...


...muss einer der Schneeschauer gewesen sein, die mich heute morgen auf dem Rennrad überrascht haben.  

Kann man diese V.O.R.'s auch gemütlich fahren? Bin dieses Jahr erst bei 500 km aufgrund meiner ganzen Erkältungen diesen Winter. Aber immerhin haben wir den Grund dafür herausgefunden, meine Nase.


bis dann,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (14. März 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> ...Kann man diese V.O.R.'s auch gemütlich fahren? Bin dieses Jahr erst bei 500 km aufgrund meiner ganzen Erkältungen diesen Winter...


@Armin: Ist m.Ea. nicht empfehlenswert; da ist man langsam schon mächtig im Weg. Es gibt jede Menge VTT's in Ostbelgien, die Du in Deinem Tempo fahren kannst. I.d.R. tolle Strecken...
Schau mal hier...oben rechts gibts 'nen Link zum Kalender !
Wenn's Wetter paßt, fahre ich kommenden Sonntag in Eupen; geniale Strecke !! (starte von Roetgen)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (14. März 2005)

Eupen klingt interessant. Aber in Anbetracht meiner Pläne für den Sommer werde ich wohl in Zukunft meine Wochenenden auf dem Rennrad verbringen müssen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## XCRacer (29. März 2005)

Die VOR-Termine sind endlich offiziell online! Die Regeln wurden überarbeitet!


----------



## East-B-iker (29. März 2005)

Das wurde ja mal endlich Zeit!
Habe gestern in Grand Halleux ein offizielles Flugblatt bekommen.

War eigentlich noch jemand vom Forum dabei gestern?


----------



## Garvin (30. März 2005)

Juhu,

Ich habe mich auch durch den Schlamm bei Grand Halleux gewühlt gewühlt. Naja, bin schon Rennen gefahren die mehr Spass gemacht haben...  Die haben da in Belgien irgendwie einen komischen Boden, oder stinkt das bei uns Wald auch wie in der Kläranlage, wenn der Boden feucht wird !!??! 

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## Näthinator (12. April 2005)

Mahlzeit,

wil am Wochenende in Xhoffraix starten, leider hat mein Partner abgesagt. Weiss jemand ob ich auch solo fahren kann ? Oder bracut jemand noch einen Partner der änliches Problem hat ?  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Näthinator (13. April 2005)

Hallo !

Also brauche für Sonntag einen Partner wer hätte Zeit und Lust am Sonntag in Belgien, bei der www.EBBT.be mitzufahren. Brauche noch einen Partner.

Bitte Melden !

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## East-B-iker (13. April 2005)

Näthinator schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> 
> Also brauche für Sonntag einen Partner wer hätte Zeit und Lust am Sonntag in Belgien, bei der www.EBBT.be mitzufahren. Brauche noch einen Partner.
> 
> ...



Hi,
hätte schon Lust in Xhoffraix zu starten, doch ich bin am Abend vorher auf ´ner Hochzeit eingeladen, da wirds bestimmt spät. Schlechte Voraussetzungen für ein Rennen   
Also lasse ich das besser mal...

Wie gut fährst du denn? Denn ich finde damit Spass aufkommt sollten beide Fahrer schon +- auf dem gleichen Level sein.


Gruss,
East-B-iker


----------



## Näthinator (14. April 2005)

Naja die Frage wie gut fährst DU kann mann nur falsch beantworten .

Wollen wir mal so sagen letzter werd ich nicht   und erster leider auch nicht   

So im vorderen Mittelfeld !

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Abfahrtsloser (14. April 2005)

JAJA Eastbiker !!!
Kannst ruhig da mit fahrn dat is en gutes training !!


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2005)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es in der Rennserie ein Streichergebnis gibt? Wenn ja wieviele? Ich habe Heute meinen OP Termin bekommen (10.05). Da es sich vermutlich um einen Sehnenabriss und Kalkablagerungen in der Schulter handelt, muß ich nach der OP noch 4 Wochen pausieren   . Vieleicht habe ich ja Glück und es bewahrheitet sich nicht mit dem Sehnenabriss. Wenn es keine Streichergebnisse gibt kann ich mir den Start in Eupen ja sparen


----------



## Deleted 18539 (25. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Heute meinen OP Termin bekommen (10.05). Da es sich vermutlich um einen Sehnenabriss und Kalkablagerungen in der Schulter handelt


Ähhmmm Iggy mal ne Frage. Wenn wohl eine Sehnenabriß vorliegt, warum dauert es so lange bis zum O.P. Termin ? Der Unfall ist doch schon Wochen her. Und jetzt mußt du nochmal 2 Wochen warten. Also Sehnen bilden sich zurück und verkürzen sich. Laut meinen Erfahrungen ist da schon Eile geboten. Und glaub mir. Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte. Wunder mich nur über diese langen Termine für ne O.P. 
Meine Kalkablagerungen in der Schulter wurden übrigens mit Röntgenstrahlen vernichtet    Aber erstmal viel Glück   


Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## redrace (25. April 2005)

HUHU

Wer ist denn am Sonntag in Eupen?? Ich bin da!!


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wer ist denn am Sonntag in Eupen?? Ich bin da!!


Wenn ich da bin, dann stehe ich irgendwo im Wald und brüll euch an. Schöne Fotos mit gequälten Minen gibt's gratis !...


----------



## Knax (25. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich da bin, dann stehe ich irgendwo im Wald und brüll euch an. Schöne Fotos mit gequälten Minen gibt's gratis !...


...ich werde auch da sein auf meiner libelingsstrecke. wenn das wetter aber weiterhin so schlecht ist, dann gibt das da noch einen heiden spass!
@Iggy: wie siehts aus? start am sonntag???
Knax


----------



## IGGY (25. April 2005)

spitfire4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhmmm Iggy mal ne Frage. Wenn wohl eine Sehnenabriß vorliegt, warum dauert es so lange bis zum O.P. Termin ? Der Unfall ist doch schon Wochen her. Und jetzt mußt du nochmal 2 Wochen warten. Also Sehnen bilden sich zurück und verkürzen sich. Laut meinen Erfahrungen ist da schon Eile geboten. Und glaub mir. Ich weiß wovon ich rede. Aber das ist ne andere Geschichte. Wunder mich nur über diese langen Termine für ne O.P.
> Meine Kalkablagerungen in der Schulter wurden übrigens mit Röntgenstrahlen vernichtet    Aber erstmal viel Glück
> 
> 
> ...


Der DOC meinte das es gut sein kann das er das auch noch findet wenn er reinguckt. Auf den Bildern konnte er es nicht sehen. Er vermutet es nur.Was mich ehrlich gesagt am meisten stört ist, das der Chirug eben meinte das man das auch auf den Bildern des KH sehen kann. Bräuchte man nur eine sehr helle lampe. Da frage ich mich haben die denn im KH keine? Da hätte man direkt was machen können und nicht erst nach etlichen Therapiestunden zu dem endschluß kommen können, mich nochmal richtig zu untersuchen! Kannst mir glauben, mir währe es lieber wenn es nicht so ist. Röntgenstrahlen? Da frage ich mal nach. Aber da währe ja noch der entzündete Schleimbeutel!
Weis denn keiner wie es ist mit den Streichergebnissen?
@Knax Ich überlege es noch. Was soll ich starten wenn ich danach 2-3 Rennen aussetzen muß?


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Weis denn keiner wie es ist mit den Streichergebnissen?
> @Knax Ich überlege es noch. Was soll ich starten wenn ich danach 2-3 Rennen aussetzen muß?


Sorry Ingo, ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (25. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> @Knax Ich überlege es noch. Was soll ich starten wenn ich danach 2-3 Rennen aussetzen muß?


...dabeisein ist doch alles!!!   
@all: weiß jemand, ob die strecke dieses jahr mit der vom letzten identisch ist?!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2005)

Ich versteh garnicht, warum ihr so einen Wirbel macht......Es geht um's Mittelfeld; also habt Spaß und fahrt die Rennen wie ihr Lust habt...


----------



## XCRacer (25. April 2005)

Werde am Sonntag auch in Eupen sein. Ob ich jedoch am Start stehe, kann ich beim besten Willen noch nicht sagen. Mir zur Zeit fehlt das Wettkampffiber und die Lust an der Qual. Entscheide ich spontan.

Ebenso spontan entscheide ich, ob ich mir dem RR dort hin komme, oder mit dem Auto.


----------



## IGGY (26. April 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh garnicht, warum ihr so einen Wirbel macht......Es geht um's Mittelfeld; also habt Spaß und fahrt die Rennen wie ihr Lust habt...


Ja hast ja recht.


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hast ja recht.


Viel wichtiger ist, dass Du Deine Verletzung ordentlich auskurierst, damit wir bald wieder gemeinsam schöne Touren fahren können !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## East-B-iker (26. April 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...dabeisein ist doch alles!!!
> @all: weiß jemand, ob die strecke dieses jahr mit der vom letzten identisch ist?!
> Knax



Das wüsste ich auch mal gerne. Auf der Homepage des RSK Eupen ist die Strecke von vor 2 Jahren eingezeichnet. 
Aber das will nichts heissen, letzes Jahr war auch die alte Strecke angegeben.


----------



## team-corratec-r (26. April 2005)

hallöchen Leute !!
Wie siehts aus ? Seid ihr fit für Sonntag ?


----------



## Attitude Team (29. April 2005)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand Infos zur Strecke in Eupen geben ??
Konnte leider letztes Jahr nicht starten, kenne also nur die alte Strecke   
Start wieder unten an der Staumauer...?
So wie das wetter zur Zeit ist, sind wohl Matschreifen angesagt, oder ?  
Tja ansonsten sehen wir uns am Sonntag.

Viel Spaß an alle !


----------



## East-B-iker (29. April 2005)

Attitude Team schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand Infos zur Strecke in Eupen geben ??
> Konnte leider letztes Jahr nicht starten, kenne also nur die alte Strecke
> Start wieder unten an der Staumauer...?
> ...



Zur Strecke kann ich (noch) nichts sagen, aber der Start ist dieses Jahr auf die andere Seite der Staumauer verlegt worden. 
Keine gute Idee meiner Meinung, denn so wird das Feld noch ziemlich zusammen sein ehe es in den Wald geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. April 2005)

Attitude Team schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand Infos zur Strecke in Eupen geben ??
> Konnte leider letztes Jahr nicht starten, kenne also nur die alte Strecke
> Start wieder unten an der Staumauer...?
> ...


Bin zwar im letzten Jahr auch nicht gestartet, habe die Strecke aber schon einige Male abgefahren. Start an der Staumauer ist korrekt, wo man übrigens jetzt in jeder Runde hoch muß. Der hintere Teil der Strecke ist komlett geändert und m.Ea. stellenweise technisch anspruchsvoller als früher. Und eine schnelle Wiesenabfahrt ist dabei...
Ab heute Nachmittag solls ja schön werden, so dass es noch einigermaßen abtrocknen sollte.
Ich empfehle Dir pünktlich zu kommen, damit Du die Runde einmal abfahren kannst.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Attitude Team (29. April 2005)

Hi Ralph,

danke für die Auskünfte, 6x Staumauer hoch im Renntempo, wird lustig  

Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass du zu den Fire-bikern gehörst   
Weißt du, ob firebike noch einen Fahrer aufnimmt   
Und kannst du mir sagen, ob man dann % im Laden bekommt, oder sonstige Vergünstigungen, wenn man Werbung fährt   

Wäre supernett wenn du mir Auskunft geben kannst   

Gruß Dirk


----------



## rpo35 (29. April 2005)

Dirk,

ja, gehöre zu den Fire-Bikern...aber eigentlich nur aus "Spaß an der Freud"...wenn ich im Laden diverse Vergünstigungen bekomme, dann aber nicht, weil ich mich bei Veranstaltungen unter "Firebike" eintrage.
Soweit ich weiß, gibt's nur zwei Vertragsfahrer. Da mußt Du Dich schon im Laden erkundigen.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Bin am Sonntag übrigens selbst nicht dabei...


----------



## redrace (30. April 2005)

HUHU

Muss ich morgen mit dem Fully nach Eupen kommen oder kann es auch das Hardtail sein. Die Frage bezieht sich auf den Untergrund der Strecke und nicht auf die vorlieben einzelner Forumsmitglieder!!


----------



## Garvin (30. April 2005)

Juhu,

Hardtail sollte reichen - so anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke nicht...

Ciao,
Garvin


----------



## redrace (30. April 2005)

Garvin schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu,
> 
> Hardtail sollte reichen - so anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke nicht...
> 
> ...




Sch*** dann muss ich morgen früh ja noch putzen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (30. April 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Sch*** dann muss ich morgen früh ja noch putzen!!


Wie dein Rad ist nach der letzten Tour nicht geputzt worden? Schähm Dich  
Ich wünsche Euch allen Morgen viel Glück und Erfolg. Auf das Eure Vorstellungen der gewünschten Platzierungen in Erfüllung gehen! 
Achso eins noch. Falls der Knax Morgen abkacken sollte liegt das daran das er sich Heute Nachmittag bei mir unterm Pavilion den Wanz mit Eis vollgehauen hat


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> ...das er sich Heute Nachmittag bei mir unterm Pavilion den Wanz mit Eis vollgehauen hat


Das kann so schlimm nicht sein; hatte ja vorher schon 'nen ganz netten Ranzen......
Ich drücke auch allen die Daumen...mein Trainingskumpel Boris startet auch .
Was ich morgen mache, verrate ich Euch morgen abend...


----------



## XCRacer (30. April 2005)

Langer Asfalt-Anstieg vor dem Ziel. Längere Schotterpassagen. Nur wenige Abfahrten, wo ein Fully seine Vorzüge ausspielen kann. Mein Tipp: Hardtail mit 1,9er Reifen und 4bar


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2005)

naja, 3,5bar sollten auch genügen...


----------



## XCRacer (30. April 2005)

Bei mir steht aber 2.0x26bar drauf! 2x2=4


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir steht aber 2.0x26bar drauf! 2x2=4


Ach...ich vergaß.......viel Spaß beim Rennnen; Dir natürlich beim Arbeiten...


----------



## Knax (1. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann so schlimm nicht sein; hatte ja vorher schon 'nen ganz netten Ranzen......


...das sind alles muskeln!!!    bin mal gespannt auf die strecke, denn letztes jahr war sie sehr gut zu fahren... hoffe nur, dass ich nicht frühzeitig schlapp mache!
Knax


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2005)

Nabend,

hab eben mal mit Boris telefoniert; der klang ja garnicht begeistert !
Die Strecke wurde wohl schon wieder geändert 
Max hatte wohl Ärger mit dem Sattel, ein Firebiker hat sich abgelegt...
Meik ist wohl zumindest die vollen 5 Runden gefahren...

Wo bleiben eure News ?...Bin heute in geheimer Mission mit Dirk und Jörg den Eifelsteig gefahren...war wohl besser so, aber einfach war das auch nicht !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (1. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> hab eben mal mit Boris telefoniert; der klang ja garnicht begeistert !
> Die Strecke wurde wohl schon wieder geändert
> ...



Morgen alles morgen!! Ich muss erst regenerieren!!


----------



## Knax (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
von meiner seite aus verlief das rennen (4 runden nur) ziemlich gut. hätte es beinahe geschafft nicht mehr überrundet zu werden... aber ich habe doch noch etwas trainingsrückstand.
apropos runde 4: komplett im wiegetritt gefahren!!! scheiss selle italia sattel, der hinter der klemmung komplett abgebrochen ist  
fazit: super rennen, wetter passt, nur die beine noch nicht 100%ig, aber das wird schon!   
guten start in die woche
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen alles morgen!! Ich muss erst regenerieren!!


Muß ich auch; bin trotzdem neugierig...aber ich geh jetzt auch auf die Couch...


----------



## redrace (2. Mai 2005)

HUHU

Bericht und Bilder aus Eupen


----------



## IGGY (2. Mai 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Bericht und Bilder aus Eupen


Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder. So wie wir es gewohnt sind von Dir


----------



## team-corratec-r (2. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen !!
Hier noch en Bericht und Bilder vom Corratec Team .
www.team-corratec-rsv.be/news.htm


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2005)

team-corratec-r schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen !!
> Hier noch en Bericht und Bilder vom Corratec Team .
> www.team-corratec-rsv.be/news.htm


Klasse, dass man jetzt auch von Euch Berichte und Bilder bekommt !......weiter so !


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2005)

Nabend,

bin eben mal mit Boris in Eupen die Strecke abgefahren...die war ja wieder völlig anders als letztes Jahr...
Ist eigentlich allen (die da waren) klar, dass ca. 30% der Strecke erst existieren, seit dem letzten Sonntag etwa 2 Stunden lang ca. 140 Biker ihre Runden gedreht haben ? Warum ? Ganz einfach lt. Präsident des RSK wollte der Förster, dass möglichst wenig über die breiten Waldwege gefahren wird.

Ich könnte ja jetzt sagen "klasse, wieder ein paar nette neue Trails in meiner Nähe", aber ehrlich gesagt; ich find's zum kotzen.
Bei einem dämlichen CC-Rennen werden einfach mal neue Trails in den Wald gezaubert, um den Konflikt mit den Spaziergängern zu meiden, obwohl wir ansonsten immer mehr aus der Natur verdrängt werden.
Das ist zwar jetzt in Belgien...aber letztendlich das selbe Thema !

Mich regt das höllisch auf...ich brauch jetzt ein Bier...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Hier ein paar Bilder von dem heutigen Rennen in Kelmis!


----------



## Knax (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...die bilder geben in etwa das wieder, wie es im kelmis war: autobahn fahren   
hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einfache CC-strecken gibt (ein crosser hätte gewinnen können   ). macht alles nichts, erstes saison-ziel erreicht: volle distanz gefahren, also nicht überrundet worden und noch den 4. platz in meiner klasse. nächstes mal steh ich auf dem podest   
guten start in die woche
Knax - der tierisch dicke beine hat


----------



## team-corratec-r (23. Mai 2005)

hallöchen !!
Rennbericht von Kelmis online !!
www.team-corratec-rsv.be


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (24. Mai 2005)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> Hier ein paar Bilder von dem heutigen Rennen in Kelmis!




HUHU

Wieso wusste ich von dem Termin nix!!!!!!!   

Wer ist hier verantwortlich!!??


----------



## IGGY (24. Mai 2005)

redrace schrieb:
			
		

> HUHU
> 
> Wieso wusste ich von dem Termin nix!!!!!!!
> 
> Wer ist hier verantwortlich!!??


Keine Ahnung wer dafür verantwortlich ist. Ich auf alle Fälle nicht. Hast wohl nicht mehr ins Forum geguckt seit langer Zeit. Max hat Freitag gefragt wer mitfährt am Sonntag! Jaja die alten Leute


----------



## team-corratec-r (24. Mai 2005)

hallo Leute !!
Für alle die kein BRF Fernsehn empfangen !!
Wir haben das Video auf unsere Seite
www.team-corratec-rsv.be


----------



## rpo35 (24. Mai 2005)

team-corratec-r schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Leute !!
> Für alle die kein BRF Fernsehn empfangen !!
> Wir haben das Video auf unsere Seite
> www.team-corratec-rsv.be


Klasse !!...vielen Dank für die Info..das mit dem Schnitt von über 30km/h hatte ich schon in den Ergebnislisten gesehen. Da wußte ich, daß die Strecke anders herum gefahren wurde als letztes Jahr, richtig ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2005)

team-corratec-r schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Leute !!
> Für alle die kein BRF Fernsehn empfangen !!
> Wir haben das Video auf unsere Seite
> www.team-corratec-rsv.be


Klasse 

Bitte posten, wenn das Video mit höherer Auflösung zur Verfügung steht!

Danke!


----------



## team-corratec-r (24. Mai 2005)

naja das Video is noch net die besten Auflösung !!
Aber dietage kommt dat Vollbild !! => Morgen oder übermorgen
Meld mich dann !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (24. Mai 2005)

..."die hügelstrecke, die von den _besten_ 5 mal zu befahren ist..."    
man, was bin ich gut    war ganz schön knapp für mich: hinter mir schafften es nur noch 5 leute nicht mehr überrundet zu werden... 
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...man, was bin ich gut


Schon aufgefallen? Du bist Zweiter in der Juniorenwertung! Wenn du jetzt fleißig alle Rennen durch fährst, wirst du am Jahresende ganz groß geehrt und bekommst einen Umschlag mit Bares! 

http://www.chronorace.be/php/classe...summaryname=cat%E9gorie&summaryvalue=Junioren


----------



## Knax (24. Mai 2005)

...die gesamtwertung kann ich mir leider abschminken, da ich jetzt schon weiß, dass ich in einruhr nicht starten kann! scheiss theater-proben in der schule, "pflichtveranstaltung"   
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (24. Mai 2005)

Kommt darauf an. Es sind nur zwei Jungs die ersten beiden Rennen gefahren. Wenn du sonst alle Rennen fährst, könntest du unter die ersten drei kommen! Ist bestimmt das letzte Mal, wo du diese Chance bekommst. Ab nächstes Jahr bist du bei den Großen!

Aber da gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit für das Rennen in Einruhr.
Du mußt dich als Betreuer eintragen lassen:
_Die Organisatorenhelfer erhalten Durchschnitt-Punkte. Der Helfer (Teilnehmer) kann nur für eine (1) Organisation, Durchschnitt-Punkte erhalten._​ _Die Namen der Helfer müssen vor dem Rennen bestimmt und bekannt gegeben werden._​ _Ein Organisator, der an seiner Veranstaltung teilnimmt, wird als Teilnehmer definiert._​ Guckst du hier: http://www.vor-cycling.be/regeln.html
​ Alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen! 
​


----------



## team-corratec-r (26. Mai 2005)

hey leute !!
 
schaut doch mal ich unser Forum rein !
Wir brauchen noch en paar Mitglieder dort !!

guckst de hier 
http://forenfuchs.de/cgi-bin/forenserver/foren/F_5365/cutecast.pl


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juni 2005)

Laut www.eifelrad.de (Eifel-Tagebuch) ist die Strecke in Einruhr bereits markiert und befahrbar. Es sollen ein paar Singletrails hinzu gekommen sein. Wer Lust hat und in der Nähe wohnt, kann den Kurs schon mal vorab besichtigen.

Wie es derzeit aussieht, starte ich auch. Muß ja mal sehen, ob ich das noch kann!


----------



## IGGY (1. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Laut www.eifelrad.de (Eifel-Tagebuch) ist die Strecke in Einruhr bereits markiert und befahrbar. Es sollen ein paar Singletrails hinzu gekommen sein. Wer Lust hat und in der Nähe wohnt, kann den Kurs schon mal vorab besichtigen.
> 
> Wie es derzeit aussieht, starte ich auch. Muß ja mal sehen, ob ich das noch kann!


Dann rasier dich bloß. Ich mache wieder Bilder und meine Frau kommt auch mit. Nicht das die sich bei deinem Anblick zu Tode erschreckt


----------



## Attitude Team (6. Juni 2005)

Hi !
Ist einer von euch schon die Strecke in Einruhr abgefahren ??
Gibt es wirklich mehr techn. Anschnitte ??  
Ich bin leider nicht dazu gekommen mal hinzufahren, wäre also für infos dankbar   

tot ziens bis sonntach !


----------



## team-corratec-r (7. Juni 2005)

also ich fand die Strecke von letztem Jahr super !! ne richtig Autobahn wie in Kelmis !! dann merkt man wenigstens dat et vorwärst geht !


----------



## Attitude Team (9. Juni 2005)

Hallloooooo........
Hat den schon jemand die "neue" Strecke in Einruhr besichtigt ??
Gibt es große Veränderungen, oder nur ein paar Meter hier und da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udo1 (9. Juni 2005)

Hallo team-corratec-r,

Deine Forumseite ist nichts für meine Augen, äußerst schwer zu entziffern.
Kannst Du die Farben ändern, wäre dafür dankbar.

Gruß Udo 1


----------



## XCRacer (9. Juni 2005)

Attitude Team schrieb:
			
		

> Hallloooooo........
> Hat den schon jemand die "neue" Strecke in Einruhr besichtigt ??
> Gibt es große Veränderungen, oder nur ein paar Meter hier und da ?


Lass dich überraschen


----------



## Attitude Team (10. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Lass dich überraschen


ja vielen dank auch .... 
wäre trotzdem für infos dankbar, dann wüßte ich nämlich, ob ich mein fully mitnehmen soll. Habe nämlich z.zt. einen aua-rücken


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2005)

Attitude Team schrieb:
			
		

> ja vielen dank auch ....
> wäre trotzdem für infos dankbar, dann wüßte ich nämlich, ob ich mein fully mitnehmen soll. Habe nämlich z.zt. einen aua-rücken


Also ein Fully wirst Du in Einruhr sicher nicht brauchen. So extrem kann die Streckenänderung garnicht sein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (10. Juni 2005)

Attitude Team schrieb:
			
		

> ja vielen dank auch ....


Bleib locker! Ich weiß es einfach nicht, wie die geänderte Strecke in Einruhr ist  und wie es scheint, sonst auch keiner.


----------



## Attitude Team (10. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bleib locker! Ich weiß es einfach nicht, wie die geänderte Strecke in Einruhr ist  und wie es scheint, sonst auch keiner.


Ich bin so locker, ich schwimm sogar in Milch !  
Also bin Sonntach dann, wir werden´s erleben


----------



## team-corratec-r (10. Juni 2005)

morgen kann ich euch mehr sagen


----------



## imaeckgeiwa (11. Juni 2005)

hallo,

ich bin die veränderte strecke schon gefahrn:
so viel hat sich nicht geändert.
die veranstalter haben noch nen paar meter singeltrail in den wald gehauen, in form von bergaufführenden, engen serpentinen und bergab. ist ganz nett, solange es trocken bleibt. zudem gibts jetzt nen paar mehr hm zurückzulegen.


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (11. Juni 2005)

bin auch eben die strecke abgefahren ! nix besonderes !! 

ps: bilder & videos von Kids- u. OpenRennen ab Montag morgen bei uns online!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (12. Juni 2005)

bilder & pics vom Kidsrace sind schon online!


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2005)

Bin ganz frisch zurück von Rennen in Einruhr. Die Strecke hat sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr kaum verändert. Die beiden Technik-Stücke die eingebaut wurden finde ich ganz gut. Im allgemeinen ist die Strecke jedoch immer noch zu Rennradlastig 

Bei mir lief es ganz gut. Habe allerdings gleich in der ersten Runde meine Flasche verloren. Das hat man nun davon, wenn man einen leichten Rennrad-Titan-Flaschenhalter montiert.  Ich habe mir die 6 Runden à 6,5km und 140Hm gut eingeteilt, so sprang bei mir ein 21er Platz von 126 Finisher und ein 5. Platz in der Klasse Masters 1 raus. "Attitude Team" (jetzt weiß ich, wer sich dahinter verbirgt  ) ist 3. in seiner Klasse geworden.

Wie ich gerade auf www.vor-cycling.be lese, hätte ich für den 5. Platz noch einen Preis bekommen. Bin aber leider vor der Ehrung nach Hause gefahren 

Danke an Kai für's Anfeuern und danke an die Mädels von SV-Einruhr für das Wasser.  Ohne die Becher die gereicht wurden, wäre ich bestimmt ausgetrocknet.


----------



## Attitude Team (12. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ganz frisch zurück von Rennen in Einruhr. Die Strecke hat sich im Vergleich zum Vorjahr kaum verändert. Die beiden Technik-Stücke die eingebaut wurden finde ich ganz gut. Im allgemeinen ist die Strecke jedoch immer noch zu Rennradlastig
> 
> Bei mir lief es ganz gut. Habe allerdings gleich in der ersten Runde meine Flasche verloren. Das hat man nun davon, wenn man einen leichten Rennrad-Titan-Flaschenhalter montiert.  Ich habe mir die 6 Runden à 6,5km und 140Hm gut eingeteilt, so sprang bei mir ein 21er Platz von 117 Finisher und ein 5. Platz in der Klasse Masters 1 raus. "Attitude Team" (jetzt weiß ich, wer sich dahinter verbirgt  ) ist 3. in seiner Klasse geworden.
> 
> ...


Haben mit dem Scheck ´ne Runde für alle geschmissen, war ein tierisches Gelagere....  
Aber alle Achtung für einen "Tourenfahrer"!


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (12. Juni 2005)

So bin jetzt auch frisch aus Einruhr zurück ! 
War ganz amüsant !
Bin die ganze Zeit zusammen mit meinem Team Kollegen Christian Lux gefahren .
Wir haben das Rennen auch am Ende Hand in Hand beendet ( 13° und 14° ).  
Nur hab ich mich über 2 Fahrer aufgeregt die 4 Runden lang bei uns am Hinterrad geluscht haben .
Der eine ist dann am Ende auch schön brav hinter uns geblieben !
Nur der andere hat beim letzten Anstieg dann attakiert und hat das Rennen dann an 12 Position (also genau vor uns ) beendet !! => also das find ich schon wat unverschämmt : 4 Runden lang nur LUTSCHEN und dann kurz vorm Ende abhauen !!   

Achja Bilder gibs auch noch bei uns auf der Site =>aber erst morgen abend !


----------



## XCRacer (12. Juni 2005)

Attitude Team schrieb:
			
		

> Haben mit dem Scheck ´ne Runde für alle geschmissen, war ein tierisches Gelagere....


Sicher, Sicher!


----------



## charly245 (12. Juni 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke an Kai für's Anfeuern und danke an die Mädels von SV-Einruhr für das Wasser.  Ohne die Becher die gereicht wurden, wäre ich bestimmt ausgetrocknet.



hallo! wir haben dich ja gern angefeuert.
meine frau meinte noch..."der rene ist ja weit vorne...scheint ja ganz schön fit zu sein!" ....meine antwort " für sein alter, JA!"
 klasse leistung rene.

bis die tage,
kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2005)

Eastbiker-Mic schrieb:
			
		

> ...4 Runden lang nur LUTSCHEN und dann kurz vorm Ende abhauen !! ...


Win ugly nennt man so etwas; ich find's auch häßlich ! Ich war am Wochende zu einem Treffen mit anderen Forumsmitgliedern in Nürnberg und hatte somit etwas weniger Streß... ...Super Gegend übrigens. Zwar nicht sehr hügelig aber geniale Singletrails !

Respekt Leute; super Ergebnisse !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Attitude Team (13. Juni 2005)

[Nur hab ich mich über 2 Fahrer aufgeregt die 4 Runden lang bei uns am Hinterrad geluscht haben .
Der eine ist dann am Ende auch schön brav hinter uns geblieben !
Nur der andere hat beim letzten Anstieg dann attakiert und hat das Rennen dann an 12 Position (also genau vor uns ) beendet !! => also das find ich schon wat unverschämmt : 4 Runden lang nur LUTSCHEN und dann kurz vorm Ende abhauen !!   

Hallo....
12 bin ich geworden, und ich war die ganze Zeit vor euch  
Der bei Euch gelutscht hat, hat mich auch noch überholt und ist somit 11 geworden, hab mich schon gewundert, wie der an mir vorbei gezogen ist  Als ob er gerade losgefahren wäre...
Ist schon ärgerlich


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (13. Juni 2005)

oh entschuldigung ! 
dat is wohl en ********* !
Der soll mir voll nochmal begegnen !


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (13. Juni 2005)

so pics vom Open Rennen sind online ! 
Video folgt noch ! wahrscheinlich morgen abend .


----------



## IGGY (13. Juni 2005)

Ich sehe keine Bilder!


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (13. Juni 2005)

dat ftp brauch wat zeit


----------



## IGGY (14. Juni 2005)

Eastbiker-Mic schrieb:
			
		

> dat ftp brauch wat zeit


Ah ja. Jetzt gehts


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (14. Juni 2005)

wählt euren BIKE-Newcomer des Monats

unter http://www.team-corratec-rsv.be/bikerdesmonats.htm


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (4. Juli 2005)

jede Menge Bilder aus St-Vith online !!!


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (23. August 2005)

JEDE MENGE PICS AUS BÜTGENBACH ONLINE !!
und wenn ich sage jede Menge mein ich jede Menge !! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knax (15. September 2005)

...nach langer zeit noch einmal ein eintrag, denn vor ein paar tagen kam die einladung zur siegerehrung in eupen am 1. oktober:

wieviel geld gibts für die platzierungen in den altersklassen? (ich z.b. bin 2. bei den junnioren) ich werde auf alle fälle dasein, wer sonst noch alles - vielleicht werde ich das preisgeld ja für das ein oder andere isotonische getränk opfern   
mfg
Knax


----------



## XCRacer (15. September 2005)

Ich habe letztes Jahr für den zweiten Platz Sen.I 20Euro bekommen (...wenn ich mich richtig erinnere! Vielleicht waren es auch 30,-)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall zur Ehrung zu fahren. Das wird ganz groß aufgezogen. Letztes Jahr waren dort mindestens 200 Leute! Wenn ich dann nicht im Urlaub wäre, würde ich auch dort hin fahren.


----------



## Knax (2. Oktober 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen!
...wie bereits erwähnt war gestern die siegerehrung des mtb-euregio cups 2005!
man traf sich im restaurant oberhalb der wesertalsperre in eupen. ich schätze mal, dass insg. 200 leute da waren - also genug für eine ordentliche siegerehrung    zu nächst hielt irgendein VOR-vorstandsvorsitzender eine rede...[...]. das wichtigste was er wohl sagte war, dass es nächstes jahr höchst wahrscheinlich 2 rennen mehr geben wird   (ich nehme an, dass wieder in malmedy gestartet wird und ein noch unbekannter kurs)! hier nun ein paar eindrücke von gestern:









ich freue mich schon aufs nächste jahr - dann chancenlos bei den U23 fahrern  

P.S.: mehr bilder findet ihr in meinem album!


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (3. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle zusammen!
> ...wie bereits erwähnt war gestern die siegerehrung des mtb-euregio cups 2005!
> man traf sich im restaurant oberhalb der wesertalsperre in eupen. ich schätze mal, dass insg. 200 leute da waren - also genug für eine ordentliche siegerehrung    zu nächst hielt irgendein VOR-vorstandsvorsitzender eine rede...[...]. das wichtigste was er wohl sagte war, dass es nächstes jahr höchst wahrscheinlich 2 rennen mehr geben wird   (ich nehme an, dass wieder in malmedy gestartet wird und ein noch unbekannter kurs)! hier
> ich freue mich schon aufs nächste jahr - dann chancenlos bei den U23 fahrern
> ...




Die Siegerehrung war ja voll der Reinfall !!!
Wir waren die letzten die gegangen sind ! und zwar schon um 9:45 verließen die RSK-Eupen Mitglieder den Saal und wir befanden uns alleine da (nur noch der Wirt war anwesend )   
Naja dann haben wir uns halt auch verdrückt !

Bilder gibs dennoch haut abend auf 

www.team-corratec-rsv.be


----------



## Knax (3. Oktober 2005)

Eastbiker-Mic schrieb:
			
		

> Die Siegerehrung war ja voll der Reinfall !!!
> [/url]


...wenn ich mal mit dem vergleiche, was sonst so bei siegerehrung abgeht (preise einheimsen und dann schnell weg...) war das am samstag abend doch absolut ok   
mfg
Knax


----------



## Eastbiker-Mic (3. Oktober 2005)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn ich mal mit dem vergleiche, was sonst so bei siegerehrung abgeht (preise einheimsen und dann schnell weg...) war das am samstag abend doch absolut ok
> mfg
> Knax



hm... bin halt anderes gewöhnt ! letztes Jahr ich St-Vith ging's ja bis 12 .


----------

